# Latest arrival...Seiko 7T32-6J79.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Idly scouring the interweb a couple of weeks ago, this rather striking looking 7T32 caught my attention, and I decided to delve a little further. However, my attempts to find out much more about this model were hampered by a distinct lack of pertinent info available. I found a few old references on WatchUSeek and that was about it, so the facts that follow are based solely on my own observations.

Firstly, the watch is a 7T32, which as most know, features a chronograph and an alarm, but there the similarity ends. This model has several unusual features that differ from the normal 'run of the mill' '32. Firstly, there are the colours involved, which is what drew it to my attention in the first place. The main second hand is orange and the chronograph minute counter hand at 12 is red. The indices and main hands are surrounded in sky blue. The central hubs of the alarm hands at 6 are yellow. The second markers round the edge of the main dial are alternately orange and white and the tachymeter scale on the rehaut is red. The indices, hands and second hand all have Lumibrite on them, so there's green involved too...I wonder if the designer was on the old 'Trinidad Woodbines' when he thought this one up!

The watch has the usual 3 subdials at 12, 9 and 6, but they are very distinct from the normal look. The chronograph minute counter sub at 12 has orange markers, while the alarm sub at 6 has red ones. Both have a silver ring around their inside edges. The running seconds sub at 9 features both red and orange markers and is surrounded by a silver frame reminiscent of a TV screen. Another quirk is the round date window.

The watch case and bracelet are entirely brushed titanium with that lovely dark grey colour and the bracelet features polished highlights. Being titanium makes it a very light piece at 2.2oz or 65g. The bezel has fluted sections that align with the 3 pushers and alarm crown. These are polished on their top surface and add another dimension to the unique look.

The watch measures 42mm including the crown and is 9.9mm deep, with a 50m WR.

I picked this one up from Hungary, and it arrived within a week and in remarkable condition for a watch that dates from 1998. The bracelet clasp and a couple of links had some swirlies, but I managed to brush these out with the trusty Scotchbrite pad, and there were some marks on the crystal, so while I had the watch to bits for cleaning in the ultrasonic, I changed it for a new one…at £1.50 it was a 'no brainer'.

Very pleased to have picked this one up…it will join my other 7T32 'oddities'. Enough waffle, here are the pics!

Stripped down and ready for a good clean after 21 years!

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="88.25"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190218_204833.jpg.5e8c12f04606ad212b754a26b4f69ded.jpg[/IMG]

Back together after a wash and brush up!










Angled shot to pick up the surround on the seconds subdial and the polished top surface of the bezel.

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="86.38"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_114445.jpg.cdaa9d1b64cf20da8a6e8a5f2f90178e.jpg[/IMG]

Caseback showing the serial no. which dates the watch to July 1998 and its run number of 75. Also showing 50m WR.

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="86.25"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_120119.jpg.45e691551d8728ffb310d2d5b3fc0d82.jpg[/IMG]

Clasp after brushing out the swirlies...pleased with the way this came up!

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="81.63"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_120305.jpg.bc18dd4fdccf56da2486d4cebcb13e64.jpg[/IMG]

Lume shot.

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="83.50"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_114705.jpg.02f72c7f16ad84e83e882040fda92b85.jpg[/IMG]

Obligatory wrist shot.

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="84.38"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_114624.jpg.a4f4b743839a5f2792224c55a6b9a29e.jpg[/IMG]

Out in the garden...

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="70.75"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_120402.jpg.e54281f950b044c9bdfc58eacdd6a0ce.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Seiko 7T32-6J79" data-ratio="77.88"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190223_120817.jpg.c25302422d25158a75a5ee0c15bd5758.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another great write up and a good find ,Rog . Love the look of that one ,very busy dial but all the same very nice with the different colours.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A great watch, a great thread and a great service. Nice that is titanium and a little different that the norm, i like it Roger! 
Shame the caliber is fickle I really like them, but i've had a couple give u the ghost!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

martinzx said:


> A great watch, a great thread and a great service. Nice that is titanium and a little different that the norm, i like it Roger!
> Shame the caliber is fickle I really like them, but i've had a couple give u the ghost!
> 
> Cheers Martin


 I've not had one give up yet, Martin, but there are plenty of cheap donor watches out there if one does. You can even find NOS modules sometimes, though they are usually pretty expensive.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Striking Watch.

well done on a good job Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

lol...."Trinidad Woodbines" @Roger the Dodger....great looking watch....you promised and delivered....but i fear @Davey P may still want his prize  for guessing the watch....nice find


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've not had one give up yet, Martin, but there are planty of cheap donor watches out there if one does. You can even find NOS modules sometimes, though they are usually pretty expensive.


 Yes that has always been the plan, but finding the time is the challenge :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks great. Loving the Seikos at the moment!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

An absolutely stunning watch as usual from yourself and an enjoyable write up. Bonnet de douche, Roger! :king:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Great watch Roger and a good little write up , I especially like your photos as always they are crisp and clean .


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that write-up, Rog @Roger the Dodger, and, as usual from you, superlative photos to go with it. The watch is rather nice too. :biggrin:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Very interesting write up and what a great looking watch. Well done spotting it and having the ability to get it spick and span again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

isn't that the one that Argos could not shift in 1999? :laugh:

(only joking they sold very well)

No i'm only joking rog i've not seen one like it before is it jap domestic? They like their things colourful and fancy. You can tell its not German.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I love it! Sometimes, when I see designs like this, which colour wise, shouldn't work, but most certainly does, I actually wonder where Seiko went wrong?. I mean, we all know that they're great watches and I have two, but compared to this, they are so pedestrian!

Great write up and great pics, but most of all, a great watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## borobiffa (Mar 9, 2013)

Lovely watch. Another one to add to my wishlist...!

Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A cracking post and a fantastic watch , congrats Roger . :thumbsup:

To say I am envious , would be an understatement :biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well done that man! I love the colours on this watch, really makes it stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Fantastic looking watch, love the colour sheme in the last photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

A really interesting watch - perhaps not one for me, but I appreciate the search, the clean up, the write up and the images. Thank you!


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely looking watch and great pictures too, enjoy :thumbs_up:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a great watch mate. 
Good to see you managed to clean it up nicely too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

That looks great Roger, love the unusual colour combinations.

Looks the D.B's in the last few pictures. (insert envious emoji here).

:notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caller. said:


> I love it! Sometimes, when I see designs like this, which colour wise, shouldn't work, but most certainly does, I actually wonder where Seiko went wrong?. I mean, we all know that they're great watches and I have two, but compared to this, they are so pedestrian!
> 
> Great write up and great pics, but most of all, a great watch! :thumbsup:


 I know what you mean, Phil...after I'd spotted it, I couldn't stop looking at it...it had me hooked! Luckily, I seemed to be the only bidder (I wonder why! :laughing2dw: ), so got it for a really good price.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> No i'm only joking rog i've not seen one like it before is it jap domestic?


 As I said, Nige, there's so little info on this particular one that I can't be sure, but as I've never seen one like it before, it's quite possible it was a JDM model.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Bezel is grim, the rest of it is great. Those hands and dial are absolutely stunning.

Interesting write-up too, well played.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Interesting piece this, love the colours


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As I said, Nige, there's so little info on this particular one that I can't be sure, but as I've never seen one like it before, it's quite possible it was a JDM model.


 kev would know but he has done one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> kev would know but he has done one.


 Yes...haven't heard from @kevkojak for ages....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes...haven't heard from @kevkojak for ages....


 i know rog, he has been on in the last few weeks but not said owt.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Afternoon.

Great find Roger, it's not one that pops up often in Europe. It wasn't a JDM but I gather it was an Asian market exclusive, probably sold South East Asia (Thailand, I would guess).

Sort of a predecessor to the Presage models, which borrowed case designs, and there is a little bit of the early "Premier" DNA present, but as far as I'm aware this was a one-off. There was never a steel equivalent of this one as far as I'm aware - Usually they'll run 2/3 colour schemes in steel then one "high end" Ti model. That makes it a one-shot, so quite desirable.

It's not actually as rare as sellers make out, just very rarely seen in the UK. I bought a 1999 model on ebay a few years ago for about £65 but found I wasn't wearing it, so flipped it either here or TZUK (we're talking a good 5 years - I can't find any record in either archive), but a few months later a NOS one popped up for sale so I had to have it. It sat in a box for about a year and again I decided to shift it onward so it went to ebay and sold for a small fortune.

Good to see another one. If I was still heavily into the 7t32 models I would have to go out and source one after seeing yours, but recent repair and service costs have scared me off this calibre for a bit - it's costing £120 to fix a £70 watch. :biggrin:

All the ones I've seen (maybe a dozen or so) have been 1999 models, yours must be a very very early example at 1998, hence the low production number maybe.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks kev nice to see you are still about.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Great find Roger, it's not one that pops up often in Europe. It wasn't a JDM but I gather it was an Asian market exclusive, probably sold South East Asia (Thailand, I would guess).
> 
> Sort of a predecessor to the Presage models, which borrowed case designs, and there is a little bit of the early "Premier" DNA present, but as far as I'm aware this was a one-off.


 Hi, Kev...sorry for the late reply, only just seen this. Lovely to see you here again. Thanks for the very detailed reply...as you probably know, there's not a lot about this model out there. I'm looking to source a NOS module to keep as a backup...they can be had on ebay sometimes, the other week there were a couple of B modules at £64 each, but I tend to look for a cheap, working watch that I can whip the module out of if necessary, usually a crappy gold plated one that sells for a few quid. Thankfully, I've not had any go wrong, yet.


----------

